# Ranglisten



## Hardwarelappen (16. Juni 2013)

Moin zsm gibt es irgendwo eine Rangliste für Computerspiele?

Meinetwegen:

Top 10 Spiele 2011 
Top 10 Spiele 2012 
Top 10 Spiele 2013 
u.s.w

oder nach Kategorien eingeordnet

Und vllt. noch mit etwas wie "Was kommt 2013, was kommt 2014 etc."

MfG


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juni 2013)

Neben der jährlichen Umfrage welche Spiele man nächstes Jahr kaufen möchte fällt mir so direkt nur dieser thread ein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...re-top-5-games-ever-von-damals-bis-heute.html


----------



## kero81 (17. Juni 2013)

Solche Listen ginge wie Sand am mehr, such dir eine aus. Google einfach mal danach, da findest du viele. Oder meinst du speziell VPN pcgh?


----------



## N00bler (26. Juni 2013)

Also ich würde mal googlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2013)

Was nützen zb die Top 10 wenn 3 oder 4 Games nicht mag weil einem das Genre nicht zusagt. Hitlisten gibt es doch massig im WWW, aber du könntest ja eine Liste hier erstellen


----------

